

The Sequel To SICP - fiaz
http://swiss.csail.mit.edu/classes/symbolic/spring08/

======
aston
BTW, sickest class ever. Most of the dev team at Dropbox took the course. It's
a mindbender, plus you get to hang out with Gerry Sussman.

Pretty much every lecture is spent examining a different programming approach
and demonstrating that it's either trivially implemented in Scheme, more
elegantly implemented in Scheme, or actually not worth implementing in the
first place.

~~~
harshavr
sounds really interesting. the course page has sets of projects, and
assignments, but are there lecture notes up online anywhere?

~~~
aston
Most of the lectures are on the ad hoc side. I don't recall ever seeing any of
the notes (Sussman and Hanson prefer actual overhead slides to Powerpoint)
going online officially, although there might be some student notes? It's been
called 6.891 in addition to 6.945.

edit--Here's what I could track down:

[http://swiss.csail.mit.edu/classes/symbolic/spring07/reading...](http://swiss.csail.mit.edu/classes/symbolic/spring07/readings/)

<http://swiss.csail.mit.edu/classes/symbolic/spring08/code/>

------
asdflkj
There is no sequel to SICP. It's just a course, not a book. There was already
sort of a sequel (<http://mitpress.mit.edu/SICM/>), but it's far from new.

~~~
sdp
Presumably, fiaz is referring to SICP the class (6.001 ->
<http://sicp.csail.mit.edu/Fall-2007/>) rather than the book.

The posted course site is not up to date, because as far as I know 6.001 is no
longer being taught at MIT.
(<http://www.eecs.mit.edu/ug/newcurriculum/index.html>)

~~~
fiaz
I thought I was being clever but in the end I've ended up confusing people. I
think you can take it as you want to.

By using the word "sequel" in the title, I was implying that there is perhaps
some hope for future CS students to be inspired by the beauty that was in the
SICP class and book. I took a class that was based on the book at the
University of Minnesota and it still stands in my memory as one of the best
classes in CS that I have ever taken.

My love for the class and book is so deep that sometimes I'll flip through the
three copies I have (one first edition, and two distinctly different printings
of the second edition) just to remind me of how beautiful hacking can be...

------
fairramone
Scheme. Barf.

~~~
kaens
What don't you like about scheme? Specifically, what don't you like about
scheme used as a language for teaching?

